# M91/30 Russian Mosin Rifle



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Anyone have any info. Wasn't in the market, but a local shop has a good sale.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

I haven't done a lot fo research on these yet, but once the weekend's over and I get a couple days off I plan to plant myself in front of the monitor for a bit. I saw these in an ad myself and for the price, will probably end up getting one myself. Sounds like a cheap way to have some fun at the range.



> Model 1891/30 (винтовка образца 1891/30-го года, винтовка Мосина) - The most prolific version of the Mosin-Nagant. It was produced for standard issue to all Soviet infantry from 1930 to 1945. Most Dragoon rifles were also converted to the M1891/30 standard. It was commonly used as a sniper rifle in World War II. Early sniper versions had a 4x PE or PEM scope, a Soviet-made copy of a Zeiss design, while later rifles used smaller, simpler, and easier-to-produce 3.5x PU scopes. Because the scope was mounted above the chamber, the bolt handle was replaced with a longer, bent version on sniper rifles so the shooter could work the bolt without the scope interfering with it. Its design was based on the Dragoon rifle with the following modifications:
> Flat rear sights and restamping of sights in metres, instead of arshinii.
> A cylindrical receiver, replacing the octagonal (commonly called "hex") one. Early production rifles (from 1930 to 1936) and converted Dragoon rifles retain the "hex" receiver.
> A hooded post front sight, replacing the blade on previous weapons.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosin_Nagant


----------

